

Living Test Patterns: The Models Who Calibrated Color TV - prismatic
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/06/miss-color-tv/396266/?single_page=true

======
MichaelCrawford
are you old enough to remember how hard it was to adjust the color on your TV?

I used to use an oscilloscope. Living Color every time.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
I always found that having the tint and saturation dials somewhere in the
middle gave good enough results.

